# The Photo Game



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Easter Sunday and I am really in the mood for seeing some of your gorgeous photos if you dont mind so how about we play the game where you post a theme then someone posts a pic of that theme then chooses the next theme and so on and so forth?

Ummm Ill start if that's okay
Here's my puppy photo, so lets see yours? First one to post chooses the next theme


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Big and small animals


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

I would post my 5 week old Boston puppies if i knew how to do it. Ive got them on photobucket?????


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

xbostonx said:


> I would post my 5 week old Boston puppies if i knew how to do it. Ive got them on photobucket?????


copy and paste the IMG code from photo bucket


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Big and small.








Dogs playing next please.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Dogs playing









Water babies please


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Here we go








Dirty dogs next.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Filthy Fluff!!!









Christmas pooches please


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Snuggly dogs


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Snuggles! (poor quality)









The "RSPCA Face"


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

rspca face









eating ma dinner please


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice neglected face!!!
Blue sleeps in her food 









Biggest posers!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Biggest poser









On a walk please


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha thats one of the funniest photos ive ever seen!!
On an afternoon stroll 









Unlikely friends


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Couldn't decide between two.


















Smiley face please


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

A smile from the princess









Action shot!


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Sleep faces.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

hiding places please


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

True love <3


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Opposites


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Chihuahua and BC!









Winter Wonderland!


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

best kitty friend


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Winter wonderland








Fetching/retrieving please

Edit To Add-sorry, completely missed post above me as previous post is showing as an error on my laptop


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont have a kitty so ill do the fetching one 









Springtime!


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Doofus pictures next


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

The only doofus photo i could find









Big Hugs!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Big hugs








Happy dogs please


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy dogs









"Picture perfect"


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Picture Perfect










Autumn leaves.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Adoration next, please.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Adoration 









Splashing next please


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sniffing


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

AIR SNIFFING









me and ma best buddy


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

best buds!









summertime!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Summertime










An unlikely couple.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Poo rollers


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Poo rollers








Mid run


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

disgusting dog!









BOIIING!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

BOIIING!








chomping on a bone


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Bone Chomping!









Sleeping Partners!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad dog!!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Im the only one left playing


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly being mean and pushing Zipper out the way so she can have all the treats 









Funny face


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

funny face 






JUMPING


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Begging dogs!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

and a jumping one too 









Still want to see begging dogs!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think youre the quickest bumblefluff 

begging

Please sir may I have some more









in the bath please


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

The only bath photo i have was the one i posted as funniest face lol i poured a bucket of water on her for rolling in fox poo  im a mean mummy! and im only the fastest cuz im sat stalking this thread refreshing every few seconds


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry no pics of mine in the bath - a fair few of them needing a bath


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Blues idea of a bath 









Pampered pooches


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

our special cuddle Below YES She was on the table AGAIN


----------



## Janpandle (Feb 10, 2012)

Waiting to get his belly tickled!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Waiting to get his belly tickled










Dogs that look like a different animal


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it a llhama or a dog? 









Id like to see dogs with their fave toy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Active dogs


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

with their best friend


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

with best friend










Flying ears


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

goofy face


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

bumping up for more photos please


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Goofy face









Jumping dog


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Jumping dog:










Playfighting


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Best friends.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beach Buddies


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beach buddies









gawd dammit i miss that lil foster girl so much 

being naughty please


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> beach buddies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pic. How is little Flo,[?] Has she got a lovely new home?
Sorry OT


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> Great Pic. How is little Flo,[?] Has she got a lovely new home?
> Sorry OT


no not at all 
I love talking about her

She had a new home lined up right from before I got her( else i doubt i could have ever let her go) , but the new owner was the other side of the country and had some holiday booked
so she came to me in the meantime for rehabilitation and tlc.
such a sweet sweet thing, been through so much in her life, she will make her new owner very happy i am sure.
eddy the dog that came from the same home as her is doing fantastic in his new home (i am friends with her on fb)
although he has more health issues than we originally realised, including being deaf, heart murmer, arrthhmia (sp) and has had his front teeth kicked in at some point  I know that he will be forever loved and happy where he is now
It was so lovely whenn she came to pick him up (she timed it so that when we got back from the pick up in south downs she would be at my house) he just got straight on her lap and bonded straight away, so lovely.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicking my lolly








Sleeping dogs


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Digging up Dads garden!
*









"Typical Terriers" please


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oooops! Double reply! Sorry was no reply when I posted! 
xxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sleeping dog!
*









If I havent ballsed it up again, "Typical Terriers" please


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sleeping dogs









And for Pupcakes - Typical Terriers


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Typical Terriers








And more naughty dogs please. I love naughty dogs.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Sleeping dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!

Thanks! Lovin The Terriers! 

xxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Dottie destroying works garden log pile!
*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pupcakes said:


> *Dottie destroying works garden log pile!
> *


What's next?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Naughty dogs!










Sunbathing

Oops too slow, oh well it is funny!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Sunbathing








Lazy dogs please


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbathing









In the forest


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Lazy dogs! 









Playing tug of war, please!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lazy dogs - stopping for a rest









In the Forest


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> Lazy dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH I'm too slow   :biggrin5:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

In the forest










tug of war, please!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Tug of war








Crazy dogs please


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

crazy dog









'you stupid human' look please


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh I'm sooo slow, I've just got my tug of war picture ready!! 

Think I'll give up!!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oh I'm sooo slow, I've just got my tug of war picture ready!!
> 
> Think I'll give up!!


Nooo, don't give up!  I'm off out in a mo, so there'll be one less person to play against!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oh I'm sooo slow, I've just got my tug of war picture ready!!
> 
> Think I'll give up!!


LOL - I keep doing the same 










Tug of war


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tug of war:










Yay!

Shaking dogs


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tug of war!*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Probably not quite what yo ment by shaking dogs 

But she was shaking with wet and cold after we got a little lost on a walk and it was getting dark 










On the sofa


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

On the sofa








Zoomies


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Zoomies!
*









Cats and dogs


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Cats and dogs










upside down dogs


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL!

Your cats face is so funny there! :lol:

I love how cats always look disgusted with dogs!

xxx


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Cats and dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cat: Back off bitch, this lolly is MINE!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

nice and comfy


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

upside down!









dancing dogs!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

upside down dog








irresistible face

ETA :bah too slow lol


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> LOL!
> 
> Your cats face is so funny there! :lol:
> 
> ...





BumbleFluff said:


> Cat: Back off bitch, this lolly is MINE!!


Tabs is definitely not a great fan of Lily, especially when there is an ice cream involved it would seem!!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/229190-anyone-want-icecream.html


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

nice and comfy










now dancing dogs?!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

swimming


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppy dog eyes


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Puppy dog eyes










Angry dog!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The closest I could find to an angry looking dog










Rainy day


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Banished outside in the rain with her heart 









Dogs in cars


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Dogs in cars  (tired out on the way home from Cornwall in October)









Pure love now, please!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

pure love









favourite treat


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pure love










How about cheesy grin

damn too slow again!!

Here's favourite treat if I'm quick enough!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

cheesy grin









spoilt


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Grin!









Buggar too slow!

spoilt









Flying dog!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Does no one have a flying dog?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Not a particularly great flying dog and it's almost the same as a previous pic I used for 'jumping dog' but it's the best we can do 










Digging dog


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Digging dog.









Chewing dog (can't think of anything really!)


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Doing your favourite trick


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Smiling dog.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

A photo that makes you smile


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Nosie!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Wild and wonderful


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Surprised!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BumbleFluff said:


>


How long did it take your Dog to complete the Jigsaw of that Pig?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

surprised









in a puddle


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Has to be mine








A seasonal pic


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heaven!









I can sing


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not exactly singing - but a pretty good Elvis Impression - and he was a singer 










Somewhere you shouldn't be


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Shep on the new sofa 









Hitting the surf... (in the sea)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Flower power..!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hitting the surf (sort of!)










Tree surgery

Damn! Too slow AGAIN!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

See if I can be quick enough with flower power!










Tree surgery


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Tree surgery


Just spent ages trawling through my lap top but I can't find the picture I want  
Someone else will have to post


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Just spent ages trawling through my lap top but I can't find the picture I want
> Someone else will have to post


Yes so have I. I found one of my OH with a chainsaw in his hand which sadly doesn't count.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

somebody done surgery to master our toy box








A group shot


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not a very big group 










Admiring the view


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Admiring the view








Best pretty please face.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pretty pleeeease










Thief!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty please!









oops, too slow! so theif! next.


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

Objects in the mirror are cuter than they appear


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump  .........


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I have loads of pics but don't know what to ask for next


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

So someone asked for theif;










Because its the cat's toy!

Er....Fun in the sun next!


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's amazing how much fun Shadow can have with just a simple tennis ball...and it was sunny:biggrin5:










Begging


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my suggestion has got missed out  what I was trying to imply is dogs in rear view or side view mirrors. Basically dogs hanging out of cars.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Contemplating life?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

All spruced up....


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

heres alfie spruced up, hope it works never used photobucket before!










hot dog!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> Big and small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, is that a Barnevelder....I want a Barnevelder!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Ooh, is that a Barnevelder....I want a Barnevelder!


No she's a Brahma!! But she was very similar in colour to a Barnevelder, not a recognised Brahma colour at all


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hot dog











Woozle600 said:


> Oh my suggestion has got missed out  what I was trying to imply is dogs in rear view or side view mirrors. Basically dogs hanging out of cars.


For Woozle: Objects in the mirror are cuter than they appear
Let's see your dogs in cars or their reflections - we will accept all mirrored surfaces including water :biggrin:


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't have any of those


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Don't have any of those


I'll post this tenious link as no one seems to have a better pic
You can see their shadows in the water - it's almost a reflection










And then I choose LumberJack again :biggrin5:
- as I finally found the photo I was looking for earlier :cornut:









And the new topic is *Snow *


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a picture but...

[youtube_browser]3Z01CBM7CwE[/youtube_browser]

New topic is...

Clothes!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye's reflection in the mirror.









too late!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Snow










Autumn


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Clothes for Kicksforkills









And next Autumn please as Twiggy requested


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Star & Teagan posing on some leaves.










A group of dogs.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't think I can do that one either...










Unless this counts!

Computing please!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> Don't think I can do that one either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that counts, thought I'd show my group pic though!









Don't have a computing pic, unless you can wait until later this afternoon and I can probably get you 1.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Group of dogs (not as many collies as your pic though):










Favourite toy


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

Computing? or helping to compute 









Theme: Hover dog - I just got a good one of these at the weekend.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My little hover dog









a sleeping dog


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Next is favourite toy for Twiggy.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Favourite toy








Doggy family next please


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

doggy family









wet dog


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sleeping beauty (or beauties)


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

With a cuddly toy


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

Best upside down smile  or a smile if there isn't any


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Cat like pose


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Cat like pose (more like sheepdog crouch):










On the hills


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oenoke said:


> Yes, that counts, thought I'd show my group pic though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think that is my favourite photo. How lovely!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

On the hills:










Ummm..... rolling dog


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Rolling.








Action shot


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Oenoke said:


>


For some reason this photo reminds me of the canine version of Hitchcocks 'The Birds' :mellow:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been waiting for this one I'm going to break the rules and show two as I have so many good ones of Shadow


















Ummm....A fluffy dog


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Zaros said:


> For some reason this photo reminds me of the canine version of Hitchcocks 'The Birds' :mellow:


Is this any better? It is missing Skye's litter sister in this 1 though.









A fluffy dog









I'd like a puppy pic


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

puppy pic










feeding time


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Music loving dogs

Damn you!

Ok feeding time;










Music loving now!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My little dancing queen Fidget, practising one of our heelwork to music routines in about 1997:










In the still of the night.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

In the still of the night.

The closest to night time I could find









Tummies


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Dofus face


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

crazy dog!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Crazy dog









Splash!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

not quite splash but life's a beach!

next sleepy puppy


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sleepy harv pup










devil dogges!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

May be robbing someone of the chance to do a better one.

Not devil but Dracula;










Next...pirate dog(s)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> For some reason this photo reminds me of the canine version of Hitchcocks 'The Birds' :mellow:


LOL - I think its the strong collie eye...


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Dog with a Job


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't have dogs with jobs - someone must have a good picture


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Doing a job. Before she got bored of collecting chicken eggs!!









Having fun, next please.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Having fun (an easy one for my two!)










Guilty


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ninja dog(s)!


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ninja dog










Ummmmm...Party dog(s)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> Ninja dog


I was so hoping you were going to post this picture! I love it and thought of it straight away at the mention of ninja dogs :thumbup:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I was so hoping you were going to post this picture! I love it and thought of it straight away at the mention of ninja dogs :thumbup:


Lol I got an adrenalin rush posting it in hoping that no one would beat me to it It was the first picture that came to my head as soon as I saw the word ninja lol


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have a party one hehe


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Party dog?










Posh dog!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure many humans have done this too

AFDASFDSF

POSH;










I dunno just seems like it to me.

Er...worn out?


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Black dogs


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> I'm sure many humans have done this too


I have! but it was with my knees (yes both of them) and I had to get my brother to get help. My parents came out to the garden with a hydrolic jack for a car to prize the bars apart. I was about 6 at the time and I still remember how much of a tit I felt it was in our garden gate aswell so they had to buy a new one!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

peanut651 said:


> I have! but it was with my knees (yes both of them) and I had to get my brother to get help. My parents came out to the garden with a hydrolic jack for a car to prize the bars apart. I was about 6 at the time and I still remember how much of a tit I felt it was in our garden gate aswell so they had to buy a new one!


haha my point is proven


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Black dogs










white dogs (can you see a theme?!)


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

He's black and white... do I win?

Telephone dogs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Telephone dog









Computer dogs


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

So cute ^_^


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

aw these pics are really good


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

computer dog








um...fishing dog


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Big eyed dogs!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Biggest eyes I could find!










Happy dogs!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy dogs










Hairy dogs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hairy Dogs
Zipper and Lilly needing a hair cut









Dogs in the Garden


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

You can't really tell it was taken in the garden, but it was










Dog(s) in the bath...


----------

